
UPS pre-orders 125 Tesla electric semi-trucks, largest order yet - callwaiting
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ups-tesla-orders/ups-pre-orders-125-tesla-electric-semi-trucks-largest-order-yet-idUSKBN1ED1QM
======
smn1234
here comes the revolution

